#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Строительство Буддистского Храма в Отрадном под угрозой

## Джнянаваджра

Цитирую из фэйсбука:




> СРОЧНО-НАИСРОЧНЕЙШЕ!
> 
> Строительство Буддистского Храма в Отрадном под угрозой!!! 
> 
> С 2003 года в Отрадном выделена земля под строительство буддистского Храма и Ступы. В 2005 году она освящена нынешним Главой школы Нингма – Цетрулом Ринпоче. 
> 
> К сожалению согласование в Москве такого масштабного строительства (3000 кв. м.) – дело трудоемкое и потребляет много денег. Наконец организаторы собрали все необходимые согласования.
> 
> Но тут дело дошло до общественных слушаний жителей района. Те из них, кто пришли 12 декабря – были против. 
> ...

----------

Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Цитирую из фэйсбука:


Ой, какая новость! С 2000 года!

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ой, какая новость! С 2000 года!


Простите?

----------


## Нико

> Простите?


С 2000 года, когда был заложен первый камень, оно под угрозой же. ))))

----------

Вантус (13.12.2012), лесник (04.02.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> С 2000 года, когда был заложен первый камень, оно под угрозой же. ))))


Нико, к чему смех, к чему веселье, когда мир постоянно горит? Или, перефразируя, к чему флуд?
Хотя определённо польза в флуде есть - апается тема вверх, может кто из проживающих в данной местности и увидит.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (13.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, к чему смех, к чему веселье, когда мир постоянно горит? Или, перефразируя, к чему флуд?
> Хотя определённо польза в флуде есть - апается тема вверх, может кто из проживающих в данной местности и увидит.


Вы, наверное, не в курсе ВСЕЙ ситуации с этим проектом. Не буду пояснять. Веселья никакого нет по этому поводу, хочется волосы на голове порвать уже.

----------


## Joy

Ом Мани Падме Хум .

----------


## Сергей Хос

ИМХО, на эту шутовскую затею в Отрадном вообще не стоит и внимания особого обращать.
Две мечети, синагога, часовня православная + банк (храм Неведомого бога или золотого тельца))))). Ну и до кучи еще дуган бурятский.
Типа, "парк единства мировых религий". И все это по инициативе чеченского бизнесмена, которому хотелось построить мечеть поблизости от дома и мэра Лужкова, который, как известно, бабки отмывал на любой стройке.
В общем, позорища, как ни посмотри. Не стоило бы буддистам вообще там что-то затевать. Честь дороже, право же.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (13.12.2012), Бхусуку (28.01.2014), Велеслав (31.12.2012), Игорь Ю (01.01.2013), Иляна (29.01.2014), Лев К. (14.12.2012), Надежда Хабичевская (30.01.2014), Нико (13.12.2012), Фил (17.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

http://nandzed.livejournal.com/15008.html

*Дхарани Дхваджагракеюры*
В своё время в начале 90-х оракул Нейчунга предсказал, что практика этой дхарани будет способствовать преодолению препятствий для развития буддизма в России: 

На санскрите: 
АРЬЯ ДХВАДЖА АГРАКЕЮР НАМА ДХАРАНИ 

На тибетском: 'phags pa rgyal mtsan gyi rtzemo'i dpung rgyan zhes bya ba'i gzungs 

На русском: Дхарани, называемое «Святое украшение на острие победного знамени» 

Поклон всем Буддам и Бодхисаттвам! 

ТАТЪЯТХа. ОМ ДЖаЯ ДЖаЯ,ВИДЖаЯ ВИДЖаЯ, ДЖаЯ ПРАХиНИ, ШАНКаРИ ШАНКаРИ, ПРАБХАДКаРИ. 

СаРВА ШаТРУМ, ДЗАМБХаЯ ДЗАМБХаЯ, СТАМБХаЯ СТАМБХаЯ, МоХАЯ МоХАЯ, БХАГАВаТИ, ДЖаЯ ВАХиНИ, МаТА МаТА, ПРАМаТА ПРАМаТА, ГРаСА ГРаСА, ХаСА ХаСА, ХУНГ ХУНГ, ЛА ХУНГ ЛА ХУНГ, ЛАМБОДХаРИ, ТРЕ НРЕ ТРЕ, ЧаТУР БХаГА ДРЕ, ЧаТУР ДаМШАТе, ЧаТуР БХуДЖЕ, аСИ МУСаЛА, ЧаКРА ТРИШуЛА ВАДЖРаКА ВАДЖРАДХаРИ. 

От всякого вреда меня оберегай-оберегай! 

БХАГАВаТИ, ХаНА ХаНА, ДаХА ДаХА, ПаЧА ПаЧА, МаТХА МаТХА, ПРАМаТХА ПРАМаТХА, ДХуНА ДХуНА, ВИДХуНА ВИДХуНА, ХУНГ ХУНГ ПХАТ ПХАТ, БХаНДЖА БХаНДЖА, ПАРАСеНАЯН, ВИДХВАНСаЯ, СаРВА ШаТРУМ НАШаЯ, 
ДХВаДЖА аГРА КЕРАюРЕ, ТиТА ТиТА ТиТА, ВХиТА ВХиТА, УЛаКА МуКХИ УЛаКА ДХаРАНИ, ТРАЙЛоКЬЯ МАТХаНИ, ВИДХВАНСаЯ ПАРАСеНАЯН. 

От всякого вреда меня оберегай-оберегай! 

ЦаЛА ЦаЛА, ЦиЛИ ЦиЛИ, ЦуЛУ ЦуЛУ, КаМПА КаМПА, КаЛА КаЛА, КиЛИ КиЛИ, 
КуЛУ КуЛУ, МуНДЖА МуНДЖА, аТА ТаХА СаМА ВИДХВАНСаЯ ПАРАСеНАЯН. 

От всякого вреда меня оберегай-оберегай! 

ТРаСАЯ ТРаСАЯ, БХРАМаЯ БХРАМаЯ, БуДДХА САТЬЕНа, ДХаРМА САТЬЕНа, СаНГХА САТЬЕНа, СаТЬЕ ВАТЕНаМ, САТЬЕМа БуДДХА СаТЬЕ МаТИ КРаМА ДХаРМА СаТЬЕ МаТИ КРаМА СаНГХА СаТЬЕ МаТИ КРаМА, СаТЬЕ ВАТЕНаМ, СаТЬЕ МаТИ КРаМА, ЛаМБХО ДХаРИ ЛаМБХО ДХаРИ, КуТА КуТА, КуДТА КуДТА КуДТА,КуДТА ПаЯ КуДТА ПаЯ, РуДРА МАНаЯ, ВиШНА МАНаЯ, ЧаНДРА СуРЬЯ БАМаНА ТРАЙЛоКЬЯ АДХИПаТИ МАНаЯ, СаРВА ДэВА АДХИПа МАНаЯ, СаРВА яКША РАКШаСА ГАНДХаРВА, КУМБХаНДА, МАХоРА ГАДХИПаТИ МАНаЯ, ВИДХВАНСаЯ ПАРАСеНАЯН, РаНГХА РаНГХА, РаНГХА ПаЯ РаНГХА ПаЯ, ДЗаЛА ДЗаЛА, ПуШПА МАЛиНИ, РуНДХА РуНДХА, РиТИ РиТИ, ТСиТИ ТСиТИ, ДХиТИ ДХиТИ, БХРИКуТИ, МуКХА ПАРАСеНАЯН, КуЛОД СаДХАНИ КаРИ, ХаЛА ХаЛА, ХиЛИ ХиЛИ, ХуЛУ ХуЛУ, ХЕ ХЕ, РиНИ РиНИ, РиНИ МаТИ, ДЗаМБХА ДХВаДЖЕ, СаРВА БуДДХА АВАЛоКИТе. 

От всякого страха меня оберегай-оберегай! 

СаРВА ТАТХаГАТа АВАЛоКИТе СВаХА, ГуНА РаДЖА ПРаБХА СоДТА МЕ 
СВаХА, СуРЬЯ аРКА ВИМАЛе СВаХА, ЧаНДРА аРКА ВИМАЛе СВаХА, СаРВА 
ГРАХА НАКШАТРа ДХеМИ КАРаНЕ СВаХА! 

(маленькие буквы обозначают ударность)

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.12.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Тогда уж пишите: "ДХаРАНи, НАЗЫВаЕМАЯ ..." ))

----------

Нико (13.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Но тут дело дошло до общественных слушаний жителей района. Те из них, кто пришли 12 декабря – были против. До 19 декабря будет идти голосование. Нам надо набрать большинство голосов.


А причем здесь вообще жители района? Они ведь не собственники земли. Почему надо с ними что-либо согласовывать? И да, как был решен этот вопрос с мечетью и синагогой?

----------

Galina (13.12.2012), Нико (13.12.2012), Фил (17.12.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А причем здесь вообще жители района? Они ведь не собственники земли. Почему надо с ними что-либо согласовывать? И да, как был решен этот вопрос с мечетью и синагогой?


Ну, тут, как говорится, "мопед не мой - я просто разместил объяву"  :Wink:  Можно прямо вот у Бека спросить (и спрошу, наверное, прямо сейчас), хотя тут вспоминается ответ бхагавана нашего про попавшую в глаз стрелу насчёт частностей Учения. Это касается, в частности, подробностей насчёт синагоги и мечети, в момент, когда остаётся минимум времени, чтобы пофиксить предполагаемый фэйл. Хотя думаю, что с мечетью и синагогой всё проще было.

С одной стороны - больше буддийских храмов, хороших и разных (тем более - в мск, где вообще никаких нет), с другой - наличие храма в несоответствующем ему окружении - это уязвимая точка для возможных гонений и непонимания. Сложный вопрос!

----------

Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А причем здесь вообще жители района? Они ведь не собственники земли. Почему надо с ними что-либо согласовывать? И да, как был решен этот вопрос с мечетью и синагогой?


Сейчас кажется ввели какую-то норму, требующую согласования с общественностью по месту стройки. Типа, народовластие ))))
И уже были прецеденты, когда останавливали строительство мечетей в "спальных" районах.
А когда это строительство затевалось, в начале 00-х (или даже в конце 90-х) такого требования не было.
Выглядит, кстати, все это довольно убого (я там был как-то). Пустырь, две гигантские мечети, а все остальное такое маааленькое ))))
Сразу видно, кто там главный. ))))

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.12.2012), Иляна (29.01.2014), Николас (28.01.2014), Топпер- (13.12.2012), Фил (17.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Сейчас кажется ввели какую-то норму, требующую согласования с общественностью по месту стройки. Типа, народовластие ))))
> И уже были прецеденты, когда останавливали строительство мечетей в "спальных" районах.
> А когда это строительство затевалось, в начале 00-х (или даже в конце 90-х) такого требования не было.
> Выглядит, кстати, все это довольно убого (я там был как-то). Пустырь, две гигантские мечети, а все остальное такое маааленькое ))))
> Сразу видно, кто там главный. ))))


А я поддерживаю строительство мечетей. Непорядок, когда мусульманам негде молиться: они физически не помещаются внутрь существующих мечетей по большим праздникам. Это вопрос уважения к согражданам, которые вынуждены расстилать молитвенные коврики на улицах. (Что и других нервирует.) Всем бы их усердие в религиозной практике.

Переписывался с Дулмой Шагдаровной Шагдаровой, и точно знаю, что подготовка к строительству буддийского храма потихоньку продвигались. Очень жаль, если всё сорвётся. В Москве нет ни одного буддийского храма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всем бы их усердие в религиозной практике.


"После пятничной молитвы разъяренная толпа..." - это уже рефрен в сводках мировых новостей. Нафик такое усердие.

----------

Иляна (29.01.2014)

----------


## Германн

> "После пятничной молитвы разъяренная толпа..." - это уже рефрен в сводках мировых новостей. Нафик такое усердие.


Нас стравливают. Так получилось, что мне по жизни приходилось много работать с мусульманами, много общаться с ними. В массе своей, очень достойные, порядочные люди.  С ними хорошо вести дела.

----------

Magan Poh (13.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Сейчас кажется ввели какую-то норму, требующую согласования с общественностью по месту стройки. Типа, народовластие ))))


Мне почему-то казалось, что подобные вопросы в компетенции главы управы района. Да, и тоже интересно, если пришло 10 жителей района и сказали "я против", то это ведь не значит, что весь район против (все 170 тыс. человек)  :Smilie:  Ерунда какая-то)




> Москвичи выступили против строительства первого буддийского храма в столице — в районе Отрадное Северо-Восточного округа. Об этом «Известиям» сообщил депутат муниципального собрания района Михаил Вельмакин. По данным префектуры СВАО, теперь власти могут отказаться от проекта.
> 
> По словам депутата, на состоявшиеся на днях общественные слушания *пришло около сотни православных жителей* района Отрадное. Они принесли более 400 подписей против строительства буддийского храма. *Основным аргументом участников слушаний стало то, что в районе кроме православных храмов уже есть мечеть и синагога и если добавить к ним буддийский храм, возможны столкновения между представителями разных конфессий.* 
> 
> — Жители говорили, что во время религиозных праздников из района трудно выехать из-за пробок, — добавил Вельмакин. — Они вспоминали, как во время Курбан-байрама в 2010 году у мечети резали баранов, и *высказывали опасения, что обычаи буддистов также будут доставлять им неудобства*. 
> 
> При этом какие именно буддийские традиции могут не понравиться москвичам других конфессий, жители не уточнили. Несколько буддистов, пришедших на слушания, не смогли убедить православную общественность в необходимости храма. Подписи были переданы представителю окружной комиссии при правительстве Москвы по вопросам градостроительства, землепользования и застройке СВАО. По словам начальника отдела по вопросам экономики, финансов, управления имуществом, строительства Марины Поликашиной, через неделю будет составлен окончательный протокол общественных слушаний и управа передаст его окружной комиссии, которая и должна будет решить, как действовать дальше.
> 
>  — Позиция властей состоит в том, что реализация всех проектов должна опираться на мнение жителей, — сообщил пресс-секретарь префектуры СВАО Александр Латышев. — Если они не хотят, чтобы был построен буддийский храм, строить никто не будет. По словам Латышева, жители округа выражали протест и против строительства нескольких православных храмов. В частности, в районе Северное Медведково от возведения православного храма пришлось отказаться именно по этой причине. Теперь власти ищут для него новое место в Северо-Восточном округе.
> ...


Полная версия статьи - http://izvestia.ru/news/541503

----------

Топпер- (13.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Ну что ж. Не знаю, наберётся ли в Отрадном 100 жителей-буддистов...

----------


## Топпер

Вообще какой-то замкнутый круг: чтобы построить храм нужно большое количество верующих. Но откуда взяться большому количеству верующих, если нет храма?

----------

Magan Poh (13.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (21.12.2012), Фил (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Не знаю, наберётся ли в Отрадном 100 жителей-буддистов...


Сомневаюсь, что все 100 пришедших живут в Отрадном и все 400 подписей тоже от реальных людей, живущих в этом районе. Мы тоже, к слову, могли бы собраться и показать, что мы есть, нас много и нам это нужно. Но вот, честно говоря, мало знаю я людей, которые верят в этот проект и доверяют его организаторам. Сам же я считаю, что в Мск храмы не нужны, но нужны крупные ретритные/медитационные центры в Подмосковье и центры для практик в самом городе. Выкупить маленький особняк в центре и проводить там лекции, практики - милое дело ведь! И пусть попробует кто придраться к частной собственности. Цена вопроса - миллион миллион (в сумме 2) долларов сша  :Cool: . 

И последнее по храму. ИМХО, пока храмом занимается Шагдарова, ничего с места не сдвинется.

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.12.2012), Нико (13.12.2012), Топпер- (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Что-то мне подсказывает, что разумней всего обратиться к бурятской диаспоре. Много бурят проживает в Москве: в том числе, и в Отрадном. К ним могут прислушаться. Могут прислушаться, так же, к тувинцам, к калмыкам. И ведь Москва - наша общая столица. Столица есть, а храма буддийского в ней нет? Непорядок. Если бы прозвучали голоса из национальных республик, где буддизм традиционная религия, это могло бы помочь.

----------


## Германн

> Мы тоже, к слову, могли бы собраться и показать, что мы есть, нас много и нам это нужно.


Готов с Вами сходить, туда или ещё куда-нибудь, и что-то сделать. (Пока в МО.) 
Не знаю, кому как, сам следил за новостями проекта, за сайтом, переписывался - мне это отнюдь не безразлично.
Кто-нибудь ещё хочет попробовать? Может быть, нужно встретиться с оппонентами, рассказать о себе, чай попить, даже не знаю.

----------

Топпер- (14.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Если бы прозвучали протесты из национальных республик, где буддизм традиционная религия, это могло бы помочь.


А разве есть какое-то сотрудничество между буддийскими регионами? Насколько я знаю, во власть у нас хожа только БТСР, а это только буряты, причем позиция у них шикарная, из серии "мы единственная буддийская организация в России, а кто не с нами и не согласен с нашей политикой, тот может идти лесом". В итоге калмыки отдельно, буряты отдельно, тувинцы отдельно и есть у меня смутные подозрения, что и Дулма Шагдарова отдельно  :Smilie: )) У каждого своя песочница, каждый играет только в свои игрушки и о какой уж тут взаимопомощи и поддержке может идти речь... Паству пилить и инвестиции привлекать - вот это да! 



> Если бы прозвучали протесты из национальных республик, где буддизм традиционная религия, это могло бы помочь.


ИМХО, лучше накатать на православных телегу в прокуратуру, дескать разжигают межрелигиозную рознь, препятствуют развитию межкультурного и межрелигиозного диалога среди граждан РФ  :Smilie:  По сути ведь так и есть.



> Готов с Вами сходить


*Германн*, мы с Вами никто, к сожалению, и наше мнение лишь частное. Мы даже с Вами не жители Отрадного!  :Smilie:  А говорить и убеждать должны те, кто имеет к этому всему непосредственное отношение и кто фигурирует в данном проекте. Руководитель проекта, его помощники, авторы идеи о межрелигиозном диалоге, застройщик, в конце концов...

----------


## Германн

> ИМХО, лучше накатать на православных телегу в прокуратуру, дескать разжигают межрелигиозную рознь, препятствуют развитию межкультурного и межрелигиозного диалога среди граждан РФ  По сути ведь так и есть.


Имхо, это было бы самым неудачным решением из всех возможных. С ними нужно наоборот, дружить. У них искажённые представления о наших практиках - по крайней мере, это было выставлено в качестве причины.

----------


## Лев К.

> ИМХО, на эту шутовскую затею в Отрадном вообще не стоит и внимания особого обращать.
> Две мечети, синагога, часовня православная + банк (храм Неведомого бога или золотого тельца))))). Ну и до кучи еще дуган бурятский.
> Типа, "парк единства мировых религий". И все это по инициативе чеченского бизнесмена, которому хотелось построить мечеть поблизости от дома и мэра Лужкова, который, как известно, бабки отмывал на любой стройке.
> В общем, позорища, как ни посмотри. Не стоило бы буддистам вообще там что-то затевать. Честь дороже, право же.


То-то на фотографии с закладки первого камня с краю притулилась парочка муфтий, я очень удивился, когда это впервые заметил, теперь понятно, что к чему:



С другой стороны, если постоянно думать только о грязной изнанке сансары, кто там и у кого какие деньги отмыл, и с какими корыстными интересами что затеял, то не будет происходить ничего. На мотивацию учредителей проекта повлиять мы не можем, только на свою. Строительство храма - в любом случае дело благое, если бы в Москве их уже было пару-тройку штук, тогда можно было нос кривить - этот, мол, хреновенький, здесь бы лучше не строить... Хотя всех подробностей я не знаю, конечно.

----------

Кунсанг (15.12.2012), Сергей Хос (14.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> С ними нужно наоборот, дружить.


Насколько я помню, Шантаракшита пробовал в Тибете все сделать "хорошо, тихо, мирно" и ничего из этого не вышло. Потом пришел Падмасамбхава, всех подчинил, усмирил и все встало на свои места  :Smilie:  Увы, заслуг у нас не хватит, чтобы призвать Лотосорожденного, поэтому надо как-то самим и в рамках закона все вопросы решать. По факту есть препятствие со стороны христиан, которыми руководит не здравый смысл, а религиозная нетерпимость. Если это не религиозная нетерпимость, то должны быть реальные основания, исходя из которых можно усомниться в нужности храма... "Буддийские традиции будут мешать жителям района и будут межрелигиозные конфликты" - это не основания, это пророчества из газеты "Оракул", сами понимаете  :Smilie:  То есть аргументов у людей никаких нет.
В дружбу с религиозными фанатиками, у которых все внутри полыхает, когда они слышут про другие религии, лично я не верю. Их надо ставить на место, опираясь на законы, существующие в стране. Вести же диалог надо с людьми адекватными, способными понимать не только свое учение, но и учения других. Точно знаю, что такие есть, но их, к сожалению, почти не слышно, потому что они делают акцент на практике, а не на беготне с хоругвиями...

----------

Топпер- (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Проблема в том, что есть подходящее время и неподходящее. 
Сейчас как раз неподходящее (в отличие от девяностых годов), когда политически ветер дует исключительно на мельницу православия.

----------

Тант (14.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То-то на фотографии с закладки первого камня


Кворума нет: мусульмане, пришли (видимо, на правах хозяев), а иудеи, христиане и банкиры проигнорировали.

Да, какие все молодые на этой фотке. Видно, скока времени прошло. Справа от геше кажется Калден?
И смутно знакомое лицо за левым плечом геше Тинлея. Почему-то очень радостное )))))

----------

Топпер- (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Кворума нет: мусульмане, пришли (видимо, на правах хозяев), а иудеи, христиане и банкиры проигнорировали.
> 
> Да, какие все молодые на этой фотке. Видно, скока времени прошло. Справа от геше кажется Калден?
> И смутно знакомое лицо за левым плечом геше Тинлея. Почему-то очень радостное )))))


Щас-то радости никакой нет. И тогда не было, если честно. Да, Калден там был. ))))))

----------

Сергей Хос (14.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий М

На основании большого опыта общения с так наз. буддистами, надо честно признаться, что они не менее нетерпимы, чем все остальные религиозные товарищи.
Всять хотя бы тему "Буддизм и хинду" - стоило честно и откровенно высказать пару предложений, как тему закрыли нафик... Хотя главный предмет так и не выяснили...

----------

Кузьмич (16.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А причем здесь вообще жители района? Они ведь не собственники земли. Почему надо с ними что-либо согласовывать? И да, как был решен этот вопрос с мечетью и синагогой?


Процедура. Для таких дел требуется общественное слушание. На них могут присутствовать не только жители, но и любой гражданин.  :Smilie:  Организаторы, видимо, просто не в курсе, что все решается достатовно просто. В заданный момент делается флешмоб из буддистов и вопрос решается в ноль секунд  :Smilie:  Думаю у кагьюпинцев бы это хорошо получилось  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (15.12.2012), Топпер- (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Хотя я не совсем понимаю, в чем проблема, если земля уже выделена и прошло согласование. Либо стройка за 12 лет так и не была согласована. История попахивает питерскими казаками.  :Smilie:

----------

Вантус (16.12.2012), Топпер- (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Всять хотя бы тему "Буддизм и хинду" - стоило честно и откровенно высказать пару предложений, как тему закрыли нафик


Закрыли, потому что пошел переход на личности и снова начался холивар "Тхеравада-Махаяна". Откройте новый топик и следите, чтобы тема не утекала из нужного русла.
И да. Не надо сравнивать мягкое с теплым. Вы бы еще закрытие темы на форуме с действиями талибов сравнили...



> В заданный момент делается флешмоб из буддистов и вопрос решается в ноль секунд


Я бы не пошел сражаться за честь родного дугана  :Big Grin:  Кстати, вот все пишу пишу, а самое главное то свое подозрение не озвучил - деньги то вообще остались на постройку? Тоже довольно важный момент, потому что надо понимать, что можно добиться всех вообще согласований, однако, воз так и будет "ныне там"... 



> сказал, что нефиг трясти перед православными своими клешами и тихо пояснить в Управе. что Ступа - это не храм, а такой памятник


+1

----------

Нико (15.12.2012), Топпер- (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Хотя я не совсем понимаю, в чем проблема, если земля уже выделена и прошло согласование.


Денюшки не туда пошли (((((((

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Денюшки не туда пошли (((((((


Эммм... На стадии согласования с общественностью денежки никуда не уходят  :Smilie:  А вот когда там начнется согласование с МосКомАрхитектууурыыы...  :Smilie: ))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Эммм... На стадии согласования с общественностью денежки никуда не уходят  А вот когда там начнется согласование с МосКомАрхитектууурыыы... ))))


Слушайте, построить буддийский храм в 2000-2001 году было не такой большой проблемой, т.к. согласования все были. Нужны были только деньги на само строительство, и они, по слухами, приходили из-за рубежа. Потом, уже через много лет, мне стали предлагать взвалить на свои плечи этот застойный проект, но я с содроганием отказалась. Тем более уже живя в Индии.

----------


## Топпер

> Хотя я не совсем понимаю, в чем проблема, если земля уже выделена и прошло согласование. Либо стройка за 12 лет так и не была согласована. История попахивает питерскими казаками.


Строить храм выгоднее, чем построить

----------

Alex (17.12.2012), Legba (16.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (15.12.2012), Zom (17.12.2012), Буль (17.12.2012), Бхусуку (28.01.2014), Вантус (16.12.2012), Дордже (15.12.2012), Дхармананда (15.12.2012), Кузьмич (16.12.2012), Леонид Ш (16.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (17.12.2012), Нико (15.12.2012), Сергей Хос (15.12.2012), Фил (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Слушайте, построить буддийский храм в 2000-2001 году было не такой большой проблемой, т.к. согласования все были.


Тогда я не понимаю о чем были нынешние слушания. Если такие были, то, следовательно, согласования не было

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Сейчас кажется ввели какую-то норму, требующую согласования с общественностью по месту стройки. Типа, народовластие ))))


Охох, знаю я это "народовластие". Помню, как мы эти т.н. "общественные слушания жителей района" организовывали, ни один раз (правда, у меня там была роль микроскопическая, так что камма моя, надеюсь, не очень сильно испортилась). Происходят они следующим образом: Допустим, какой-нибудь бизнесмен или общественно-политическая группа или представитель какого-нибудь чиновника  и т.п. заинтересован протащить свой проект. Он платит политтехнологу деньгу, тот нанимает массовку, нанимает массовочных ораторов, эта толпа приходит на общественные слушания, шумит, свистит, размахивает плакатами, негодует, яростно обличает или наоборот, защищает. Липовые эксперты от несуществющих общественных организаций зачитывают свои заключения. В конце ведущий слушания  зачитывает приготовленную заранее "правильную" резолюцию собрания, "жители" единогласно и радостно ее принимают. 
К сожалению, по закону решения принимаются на основании результатов таких "общественных слушаний". 

Обычно жители на них не ходят. Исключением являются из ряда вон выходящие случаи, как, например, строительство мечетей - тут уж каждый второй гражданин против басурман готов выйти. Но такие несущественные вещи, как судьба буддистского храма, москвичам до фонаря, поэтому если на слушания пришло много народа, значит, очень вероятно, что постановка. Слушания дело ответственное, к ним нужно готовиться и приводить большую толпу своих со всего города.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.01.2014), Сергей Хос (17.12.2012), Топпер- (17.12.2012), Фил (17.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Охох, знаю я это "народовластие". Помню, как мы эти т.н. "общественные слушания жителей района" организовывали, ни один раз (правда, у меня там была роль микроскопическая, так что камма моя, надеюсь, не очень сильно испортилась). Происходят они следующим образом: Допустим, какой-нибудь бизнесмен или общественно-политическая группа или представитель какого-нибудь чиновника  и т.п. заинтересован протащить свой проект. Он платит политтехнологу деньгу, тот нанимает массовку, нанимает массовочных ораторов, эта толпа приходит на общественные слушания, шумит, свистит, размахивает плакатами, негодует, яростно обличает или наоборот, защищает. Липовые эксперты от несуществющих общественных организаций зачитывают свои заключения. В конце ведущий слушания  зачитывает приготовленную заранее "правильную" резолюцию собрания, "жители" единогласно и радостно ее принимают.


Это, простите, где и в каком году было? В Кацапетовке, в 1993-м? Сейчас в "хороших местах" согласования делаются совсееем по-другому. Тихо, "без шума и пыли". Заинтересовавшимся -- за подробностями в личку.

----------

Фил (17.12.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Это, простите, где и в каком году было? В Кацапетовке, в 1993-м? Сейчас в "хороших местах" согласования делаются совсееем по-другому. Тихо, "без шума и пыли". Заинтересовавшимся -- за подробностями в личку.


Москва, 2011 год. И в 2012 году разнообразные "общественные слушания" проходили по той же схеме. 
Для принятия решения о проекте, который попадает под категорию требующих согласования с общественностью, администрация обязана опираться на две вещи - одобрение общественности (высказанное на т.н. общ слушании) и одобрение официальных штатных экспертов. Государственные эксперты, понятно, всегда дадут такую экспертизу, какая нужна мэрии, департаменту, префектуре и т.п., здесь повлиять никак нельзя. А на общественные слушания повлиять можно.

В общем, если где еще будут проводиться общественные слушания насчет строительства буддистского храма или ступы, призываю к этому делу отнестись серьезно и, чтобы заинтересованные стороны (РПЦ или бизнес, которому нужна земля и т.п.) не завалили строительство, приводить на слушания побольше своих.

----------


## Буль

> Москва, 2011 год. И в 2012 году разнообразные "общественные слушания" проходили по той же схеме. 
> Для принятия решения о проекте, который попадает под категорию требующих согласования с общественностью, администрация обязана опираться на две вещи - одобрение общественности (высказанное на т.н. общ слушании) и одобрение официальных штатных экспертов. Государственные эксперты, понятно, всегда дадут такую экспертизу, какая нужна мэрии, департаменту, префектуре и т.п., здесь повлиять никак нельзя. А на общественные слушания повлиять можно.
> 
> В общем, если где еще будут проводиться общественные слушания насчет строительства буддистского храма или ступы, призываю к этому делу отнестись серьезно и, чтобы заинтересованные стороны (РПЦ или бизнес, которому нужна земля и т.п.) не завалили строительство, приводить на слушания побольше своих.


Михаил, Вы сами этими "общественными слушаниями" занимались, или просто пересказываете чьи-то рассказы? 

В Градостроительном кодексе нет понятия "общественные слушания". Есть "публичные слушания". И на них допускаются далеко не все желающие устроить "массовку". Почитайте ст. 28 кодекса.

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.12.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Михаил, Вы сами этими "общественными слушаниями" занимались, или просто пересказываете чьи-то рассказы? 
> 
> В Градостроительном кодексе нет понятия "общественные слушания". Есть "публичные слушания". И на них допускаются далеко не все желающие устроить "массовку". Почитайте ст. 28 кодекса.


Можно сказать, что сам в том плане, что непосредственно в этом безобразии участвовал (но не организовывал). 
Есть два типа публичных слушаний - один местного значения, когда обсуждается вопрос касаемый только жителей определенного района (округа). Туда, по идее, допускать должны только по паспорту с местной пропиской. Но на практике зачастую паспорт у приходящих не спрашивают, что и позволяет массовке озвучить "нужное" мнение "общественности". Другой тип слушаний общегородского масштаба. Там высказывать свою позицию имеют право все жители Москвы и даже Подмосковья. 
Но мы, кажется, отошли от темы.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> С одной стороны - больше буддийских храмов, хороших и разных (тем более - в мск, где вообще никаких нет), с другой - наличие храма в несоответствующем ему окружении - это уязвимая точка для возможных гонений и непонимания. Сложный вопрос!


А, может, для межрелигиозного диалога?

Что-то как-то странно, что в самой Москве ничего не построить - а где закон о религиозных правах? И вообще, Бао прав - сейчас все делается совершенно стандартными методами.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А, может, для межрелигиозного диалога?


Да его можно и без храмов налаживать, диалог этот. Единственное, делегаты должны от буддийской стороны быть вменяемыми и иметь какой-то статус. А так что толку от бесконечных рукопожатий, нарядных кафтанов и обещаний любить друг друга до гроба, пока Владыка Смерти не разлучит?

----------


## Нико

Храм в Отрадном был заявлен изначально как "для всех буддийских традиций". Может, поэтому и не получилось?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Нико, в России все не получается по причине отсутствия достаточных денег и связей. А то, что российские буддисты никак не могут договориться даже в простых вопросах - не новость. Хоть везде и говорится про внесектарный подход, но посмотри на разные БЦ. Кому охота строить храм, в который неизвестно еще, если пустят мероприятия проводить.

----------

Михаил Угамов (18.12.2012), Топпер- (18.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, в России все не получается по причине отсутствия достаточных денег и связей. А то, что российские буддисты никак не могут договориться даже в простых вопросах - не новость. Хоть везде и говорится про внесектарный подход, но посмотри на разные БЦ. Кому охота строить храм, в который неизвестно еще, если пустят мероприятия проводить.


Вот то-то и оно! Про деньги не соглашусь, по моим сведениям, деньги на строительство БЫЛИ. И связи тоже. Только вот куда всё это ушло?????

----------

Топпер- (18.12.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Нико, в России все не получается по причине отсутствия достаточных денег и связей. А то, что российские буддисты никак не могут договориться даже в простых вопросах - не новость. Хоть везде и говорится про внесектарный подход, но посмотри на разные БЦ. Кому охота строить храм, в который неизвестно еще, если пустят мероприятия проводить.


При всем моем уважении к Ваджраяне, у меня очень большое сомнение, что московскую общину тхеравадинов пустят в храм в Отрадном провести свое мероприятие. Однако, при этом считаю, что храмы буддийские разных традиций нужны и важны, и пусть их строят. И если выделяют участок в таком скверном месте, как "музей всех религий" в Отрадном, и ни в каком другом месте строить не дают, то надо, значит, цепляться за Отрадное.

А вот если бы у меня были деньги на ступу или храм, я бы их дал тхеравадинам)

----------

Топпер- (18.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> При всем моем уважении к Ваджраяне, у меня очень большое сомнение, что московскую общину тхеравадинов пустят в храм в Отрадном провести свое мероприятие. Однако, при этом считаю, что храмы буддийские разных традиций нужны и важны, и пусть их строят. И если выделяют участок в таком скверном месте, как "музей всех религий" в Отрадном, и ни в каком другом месте строить не дают, то надо, значит, цепляться за Отрадное.
> 
> А вот если бы у меня были деньги на ступу или храм, я бы их дал тхеравадинам)


Это-то понятно. Непонятно, почему ДО СИХ ПОР НЕ ПОСТРОИЛИ. Обещано было для тхеравадинов, и для махаянцев, и вообще для всех. Вон в Казахстане один мой друг большую ступу соорудил за 3 месяца. А тут почему нет?

----------

Топпер- (18.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> При всем моем уважении к Ваджраяне, у меня очень большое сомнение, что московскую общину тхеравадинов пустят в храм в Отрадном провести свое мероприятие. Однако, при этом считаю, что храмы буддийские разных традиций нужны и важны, и пусть их строят. И если выделяют участок в таком скверном месте, как "музей всех религий" в Отрадном, и ни в каком другом месте строить не дают, то надо, значит, цепляться за Отрадное.


Кстати говоря, вполне могли бы пустить. Особенно если это отдельные мероприятия. Например, у нас в Питерском Дацане в этом плане всё очень неплохо. В Москве в центр Ламы Цзонкапы пускали.
 А вот к "рулёжке" храмом - это вряд ли. Но, опять же, это и не всех ваджраянцев пустили бы.



> А вот если бы у меня были деньги на ступу или храм, я бы их дал тхеравадинам)


В этом вопросе тхеравадины - тхеравадинам тоже рознь. И здесь нужно проверять.

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Это-то понятно. Непонятно, почему ДО СИХ ПОР НЕ ПОСТРОИЛИ. Обещано было для тхеравадинов, и для махаянцев, и вообще для всех. Вон в Казахстане один мой друг большую ступу соорудил за 3 месяца. А тут почему нет?


Казахстан проще и взятки там меньше. А в России все сложнее. Тут же еще накладывается тот факт, что мы, русские, богоизбранный православный народ с великой миссией спасения человечества, потому очень важно следить за духовной чистотой нашего святого отечества, не допускать хозяйничания на православной земле всяких служителей сатаны и антихриста, к которым буддисты безусловно относятся. Мне кажется, препоны в строительстве буддистского храма чинит в данном случае РПЦ.

----------

Топпер- (18.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Казахстан проще и взятки там меньше. А в России все сложнее. Тут же еще накладывается тот факт, что мы, русские, богоизбранный православный народ с великой миссией спасения человечества, потому очень важно следить за духовной чистотой нашего святого отечества, не допускать хозяйничания на православной земле всяких служителей сатаны и антихриста, к которым буддисты безусловно относятся. Мне кажется, препоны в строительстве буддистского храма чинит в данном случае РПЦ.


Ой вей! А мусульманам почему не чинит????

----------


## Топпер

> Ой вей! А мусульманам почему не чинит????


Мусульманам чинят самые большие препятствия в этом смысле, ибо они единственные реальные конкуренты.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Обещано было для тхеравадинов, и для махаянцев


Это все громкие слова со стороны строителей. Если действительно есть идея о сотрудничестве, то надо брать и писать главам буддийских общин, благо никто не скрывается и контакты в общем доступе лежат. Написали, пообщались, нашли диалог и вот тебе поддержка буддистов.

----------

Нико (19.12.2012), Топпер- (19.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Мусульманам чинят самые большие препятствия в этом смысле, ибо они единственные реальные конкуренты.


А почему тогда мечетей в Москве уже несколько, в том числе, в Отрадном?

----------


## Нико

> Это все громкие слова со стороны строителей. Если действительно есть идея о сотрудничестве, то надо брать и писать главам буддийских общин, благо никто не скрывается и контакты в общем доступе лежат. Написали, пообщались, нашли диалог и вот тебе поддержка буддистов.


Проблема в глобальной разобщённости буддистов в РФ. Досточтимая Дулма Шагдаровна говорила о "храме для всех", но я ей не поверила ни на секунду!

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Проблема в глобальной разобщённости буддистов в РФ.


Время нужно, хорошие практикующие нужны, капитал. Не все сразу  :Smilie: 



> А почему тогда мечетей в Москве уже несколько, в том числе, в Отрадном?


Опасно не строить (нужно как-то всех контролировать) и опасно отказывать (будут активно выражать недовольство). Понимая это, власти на любые православные митинги глаза закроют...

----------


## Нико

> Время нужно, хорошие практикующие нужны, капитал. Не все сразу 
> 
> Опасно не строить (нужно как-то всех контролировать) и опасно отказывать (будут активно выражать недовольство). Понимая это, власти на любые православные митинги глаза закроют...


Тока не на буддийские(((((

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Странно, что БТСР никак в это дело не вмешивается. Пусть даже у руководства БТСР есть определенные предубеждения в отношении т.н. "бледнолицых буддистов" хоть Будда Шакьямуни был индоевропейцем с голубыми глазами однако в Москве есть и представители традиционных буддийских народов, которые в отсутствие храма могут потерять или ослабить связь с БТСР.

----------


## Буль

Им есть, чем заняться: 



http://www.nr2.ru/doomsday/417418.html/print/

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Казахстан проще и взятки там меньше. А в России все сложнее. Тут же еще накладывается тот факт, что мы, русские, богоизбранный православный народ с великой миссией спасения человечества, потому очень важно следить за духовной чистотой нашего святого отечества, не допускать хозяйничания на православной земле всяких служителей сатаны и антихриста, к которым буддисты безусловно относятся.


Есть способ, с помощью которого можно достичь взаимопонимания в сложной беседе с православными. Если доброжелательно напомнить Рим. 2:14-16, где написано, что язычники имеют в своём сердце закон, и лучше буддистов заранее не осуждать.

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Есть способ, с помощью которого можно достичь взаимопонимания в сложной беседе с православными. Если доброжелательно напомнить Рим. 2:14-16, где написано, что язычники имеют в своём сердце закон, и лучше буддистов заранее не осуждать.


Это только с теми, кто библию читал. Но таких среди православных меньшинство.

Вообще-то библию цитировать с указанием на раздел любят протестантские еретики, сатанинское порождение, обреченные гореть в огненном озере. От  подозрительного умника, козыряющего своими познаниями, лучше бы держаться подальше, вдруг он из Этих и в ад еще с собой ненароком прихватит. А что касается мнения насчет того или иного вопроса, то правильный православный должен спрашивать батюшку, а не всяких мутных грамотеев. А если этот грамотей еще и не православный, а какой-нибудь буддист, то вообще не о чем с ним разговаривать, кадилом ему по сусалу и конец разговору)

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.12.2012), Топпер- (22.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть способ, с помощью которого можно достичь взаимопонимания в сложной беседе с православными. Если доброжелательно напомнить Рим. 2:14-16, где написано, что язычники имеют в своём сердце закон, и лучше буддистов заранее не осуждать.


Это для вменяемых подходит. А для невменяемых хоть все Евангелия цитируй будет не в кассу.

----------

Tong Po (22.12.2012), Анна Н. (09.04.2013), Михаил Угамов (22.12.2012), Сергей Хос (22.12.2012), Сергей Ч (22.12.2012)

----------


## Мингалаба

Может я ошибаюсь, но мне кажется, что самый большой буддийский храм в России - это интернет. Буддизм - религия дружбы и света. Недвижимость, особенно в Москве, это дело тёмное, а соревноваться с нашей родной РПЦ в тёмных делах очень сложно. Храм конечно когда нибудь будет, но перевод буддийской литературы и поддержка монахов - это то строительство, в котором может участвовать каждый буддист уже сейчас, не зависимо от проектов уважаемой бабушки Дулмы Шакдаровны.

----------

Анна Н. (09.04.2013), Велеслав (01.01.2013), Нея (28.01.2014), Нико (01.01.2013), Сергей Хос (05.01.2013)

----------


## Борис Оширов

с Яндекс.Фотки:


увы,...и зимой и летом одним цветом...
Будет ли здесь когда-нибудь и буддийский храм?...

----------

Германн (30.01.2014), Нико (28.01.2014)

----------


## Georgiy

> увы,...и зимой и летом одним цветом...
> Будет ли здесь когда-нибудь и буддийский храм?...


В Подмосковье, как и в Отрадном, планируют создать еще один поли-религиозный и развлекательный комплекс, так что скоро еще один буддийский храм будет заложен.

----------

Германн (30.01.2014)

----------


## Буль

> В Подмосковье, как и в Отрадном, планируют создать еще один поли-религиозный и развлекательный комплекс, так что скоро еще один буддийский храм будет заложен.


Ну, если поли-религиозный и развлекательный.... я бы, может быть, подразвлёкся бы там со всякими широкобёдрыми кришнами и выпил бы пива со всякими там мухамедами...  :Big Grin:

----------

Иляна (29.01.2014), Николас (28.01.2014)

----------


## Georgiy

> Ну, если поли-религиозный и развлекательный.... я бы, может быть, подразвлёкся бы там со всякими широкобёдрыми кришнами и выпил бы пива со всякими там мухамедами...


Ну если быть ближе к "телу", т.е. делу, а не к фантазмам, то кришны пока вроде бы не планируются




> В центральном блоке планируется возвести православную церковь, синагогу, мечеть и буддийский храм,


но и проект только начинается, так что внесите предложение-инвестиции, кто знает, может быть и кришны появятся.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> В Подмосковье, как и в Отрадном, планируют создать еще один поли-религиозный и развлекательный комплекс, так что скоро еще один буддийский храм будет заложен.


А что, и в Отрадном то же самое планируют уже????? :EEK!:

----------


## Georgiy

В комплексе  в Отрадном нет развлекательной компоненты, но оба комплекса посвящены традиционным религиям РФ, поэтому "тоже" о буддийском храме.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Будет ли здесь когда-нибудь и буддийский храм?...


На все вопросы, скорее всего, ответят здесь - http://www.moscow-buddha-temple.ru/ru/contacts.html

----------

Германн (01.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> На все вопросы, скорее всего, ответят здесь - http://www.moscow-buddha-temple.ru/ru/contacts.html


Приятный сайтик с реквизитами. Кто-то, судя по всему, ещё не наелся.

----------


## Борис Оширов

Интересно, а какие перспективы строительства будд. храма на Поклонной горе? У них на сайте нет никакой новой информации. Да ещё Д.Б. Аюшеев у Путина попросил землю в Москве под дацан.

----------


## Нико

> Интересно, а какие перспективы строительства будд. храма на Поклонной горе? У них на сайте нет никакой новой информации. Да ещё Д.Б. Аюшеев у Путина попросил землю в Москве под дацан.


Аюшеев точно смог бы пробить это дело. Но он слишком дружит с китайцами.

----------


## Борис Оширов

> Аюшеев точно смог бы пробить это дело. Но он слишком дружит с китайцами.


А что, китайцы выступают против строительства будд. храма в Москве?

----------

Германн (01.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А что, китайцы выступают против строительства будд. храма в Москве?



Не были в этом замечены. Тогда в чём проблема, а?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Борис Оширов

> Тогда в чём проблема, а?


Вот я и не пойму, чем дружба Аюшеева с китайцами может помешать строительству дацана в Москве.

----------


## Нико

> Вот я и не пойму, чем дружба Аюшеева с китайцами может помешать строительству дацана в Москве.


Может, Тэло Ринпоче построит).

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вот я и не пойму, чем дружба Аюшеева с китайцами может помешать строительству дацана в Москве.


Дружба Путина и Медведева с китайцами.)

----------

Нико (02.02.2014)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> На все вопросы, скорее всего, ответят здесь - http://www.moscow-buddha-temple.ru/ru/contacts.html


Посмотрел, у них на главной странице появилась новость - 


> 27 декабря 2013 г. пройдена экспертная комиссия Подробнее...


Только чудно как то, что столько лет они этим всем вроде как занимаются, а воз и ныне там...

----------


## Нико

> Посмотрел, у них на главной странице появилась новость - 
> 
> Только чудно как то, что столько лет они этим всем вроде как занимаются, а воз и ныне там...


Не переживайте, храм от этого ресурса не возникнет.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Не переживайте, храм от этого ресурса не возникнет.


А вдруг? Но хочется всё же надеяться.

Хотя столько лет топтания на одном месте...

----------


## Нико

> А вдруг? Но хочется всё же надеяться.
> 
> Хотя столько лет топтания на одном месте...


Щас скажу страшное. Дулма Шагдаровна Шагдарова ничего не сделает уже. Давайте с новыми силами и с новыми спонсорами что-то пытаться. Моё пожелание -- гелугпинский храм в Москве.

----------

Антон Соносон (31.07.2014), Дэнни (21.02.2015), Сергей Хос (04.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Щас скажу страшное. Дулма Шагдаровна Шагдарова ничего не сделает уже. Давайте с новыми силами и с новыми спонсорами что-то пытаться. Моё пожелание -- гелугпинский храм в Москве.


Можно, ещё страшнее; для индивидуальной практики- кого-то ни было- он вообще не нужен)) Но нужен для кучи около- религиозных дел. Брать интервью- по праздникам, интересоваться "мнением буддистов", приглашать кого- либо, лоббировать свои интересы в Москве из регионов...и странно, что такую полезную штуку, никто не "продавил", ни Хамбо-лама, ни Тело Р ))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (04.02.2014), Александр Сергеевич (04.02.2014), Алик (04.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (04.02.2014), Фил (04.02.2014), Эделизи (04.02.2014)

----------


## Александр Сергеевич

> Может я ошибаюсь, но мне кажется, что самый большой буддийский храм в России - это интернет. Буддизм - религия дружбы и света.


Судя по этому чудному форуму, то это не храм, как вы выразились, а затрапезная беседка, где людям приятно по кичиться, поругаться, ну ещё иногда обсудить духовные успехи друг друга в болтологии.
Да и судя по потаённой и не очень агрессивности изложения своих дивных мыслей, то буддизмъ - это нечто иное.
ЗЫ Извините если кого обидел, ибо правда неприятно всё это сутяжничество. 
Лучше помедитируйте. По хардкору.)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Щас скажу страшное. Дулма Шагдаровна Шагдарова ничего не сделает уже. Давайте с новыми силами и с новыми спонсорами что-то пытаться. Моё пожелание -- гелугпинский храм в Москве.


Вообще-то, если люди реально хотят что-то такое построить, все строится довольно шустро.
http://vk.com/stupa_sev.kunsangar

----------

Djampel Tharchin (04.02.2014), Акхандха (09.08.2014), Дубинин (04.02.2014), Нико (04.02.2014)

----------


## лесник

> Ну что ж. Не знаю, наберётся ли в Отрадном 100 жителей-буддистов...


Нужно срочно покупать жилье в Отрадном.

----------


## Нико

> ереписывался с Дулмой Шагдаровной Шагдаровой, и точно знаю, что подготовка к строительству буддийского храма потихоньку продвигались. Очень жаль, если всё сорвётся. В Москве нет ни одного буддийского храма.


Чуть "продвигалась"? Наверное, главной не хватило на красную икру.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Чуть "продвигалась"? Наверное, главной не хватило на красную икру.


Как вы можете! Согласно "Сутре обетов бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи" поедание икры стопроцентно ведёт в ад!

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

_«Общая смета скоро будет готова, но уже сейчас ясно, что это минимум 250 млн рублей», — подсчитала Дулма Шагдарова._ 
http://www.mk.ru/moscow/article/2014...udde-byit.html

----------

Буль (05.02.2014)

----------


## Николас

> _«Общая смета скоро будет готова, но уже сейчас ясно, что это минимум 250 млн рублей», — подсчитала Дулма Шагдарова._ 
> http://www.mk.ru/moscow/article/2014...udde-byit.html


 :Facepalm:  :EEK!:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Щас скажу страшное. Дулма Шагдаровна Шагдарова ничего не сделает уже. Давайте с новыми силами и с новыми спонсорами что-то пытаться. Моё пожелание -- гелугпинский храм в Москве.


Хотя бы в Новосибе, туда не так дорого и не так далеко ехать из Мск.
Тут в Мск ничего не получится.

----------


## Нико

> Хотя бы в Новосибе, туда не так дорого и не так далеко ехать из Мск.
> Тут в Мск ничего не получится.


Ну так постройте в Новосибе.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.02.2014), Аурум (05.02.2014), Буль (05.02.2014)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Вопреки всему, Дулма Шагдаровна не сдаётся:
http://www.mk.ru/moscow/article/2014...udde-byit.html

----------

Пема Ванчук (10.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вопреки всему, Дулма Шагдаровна не сдаётся:
> http://www.mk.ru/moscow/article/2014...udde-byit.html


 :Wink:

----------

Ersh (20.03.2014)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Неужели действительно начнётся строительство?
http://vesti-kalmykia.ru/culture/116...skiy-hram.html

----------


## Ойрат

У нас в Калмыкии ежегодно кормят население такими новостями. А воз и ныне там.

----------


## Андрей Бабарика

так что в итоге-то? Начали строительство или нет?

----------


## Борис Оширов

> Осенью в Москве начнут строить два буддийских храма   
> 
> Осенью в Москве начнется строительство сразу двух буддийских храмов, сообщает 28 августа "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на M24.Ru.
> Один храм будет построен на Поклонной горе. Он будет посвящен памяти воинов-буддистов, погибших в Великой Отечественной войне. Под строительство храма власти Москвы выделили земельный участок на аллее Памяти площадью 0,099 га. В сентябре состоится встреча попечительского совета, на которой выберут итоговый вариант эскиза храма, рассказала M24.ru председатель Московского буддийского центра "Три драгоценности" Татьяна Одушпаяк.
> Храм будет построен на пожертвования. Необходимую сумму собеседница издания не назвала. Когда именно начнется строительство, она тоже не сообщила.
> Соглашение о строительстве буддийского храма на Поклонной горе было достигнуто еще в 2008 году, но проект тогда так и не был реализован.
> Кроме того, в сентябре планируют запустить строительство буддийского храма в районе Отрадное. Как сообщила председатель Московской общины буддистов Дулма Шагдарова, проект также будет реализован на пожертвования. Необходимо собрать около 200-250 млн рублей.
> Она пояснила, что для начала строительства необходим последний разрешающий документ от Мосгорстройнадзора. Участок, на котором будет строиться храм, был известен еще в 2002 году, сообщила Шагдарова.


http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/prin...news&id=109304
Ну прям Лхаса  :Wink:

----------

Гошка (04.09.2014)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

Поставили молитвенный барабан - уже хоть что то. 
Надо как нибудь будет заехать, посмотреть и покрутить )
http://www.otr-online.ru/news/v-mosk...los-40836.html

----------

Гошка (21.02.2015), Дэнни (21.02.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Поставили молитвенный барабан - уже хоть что то. 
> Надо как нибудь будет заехать, посмотреть и покрутить )
> http://www.otr-online.ru/news/v-mosk...los-40836.html


С 2003 года в Отрадном выделена земля... через 12 лет поставили молитвенный барабан... 
Пинком под зад не пора ли руководителей этого проекта наградить?

----------

Djampel Tharchin (23.02.2015), Pedma Kalzang (23.02.2015), Поляков (22.02.2015)

----------


## Кхантибало

У нас на занятия теперь ходит проживающий в москве камбоджиец. Он сказал, что типа есть некая (межгосударственная?) договорённость, что в Камбодже построят 2 церкви, а Москве (или где-то в другом месте - не очень ясно) - 2 камбоджийских храма. Спрашивал где же эти храмы...

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

Может Отрадное-не то место ?

----------


## Сиддхри

> Может Отрадное-не то место ?


Как это не то? Самое то! Как раз там, где стоят уже храмы других основных религий России. Вот и Буддийскому храму время пришло - он уже начал нарождаться - смотрите информацию в викимепии  и на сайте http://www.moscow-buddha-temple.ru -

15 мая 2015 года состоялось торжественное мероприятие, посвященное началу строительства буддистского Храма и Ступы в Отрадном. В символическом начале строительства приняли участие депутат Государственной Думы, Заместитель Председателя Попечительского Совета по строительству буддистского храма Кобзон И.Д., Начальник Управления по связям с религиозными организациями Правительства г. Москвы Блаженов К.Л., Председатель Московской общины буддистов Шагдарова Д.Ш., а также другие члены Попечительского Совета, представители буддистской общественности г. Москвы и средства массовой информации.
Итак, началось строительство первого Буддийского храма "Тупден Шедублинг" (центра изучения и практики учения Будды) и "Ступы просветления".
Первый этаж здания включит в себя 2-х-светный молельный зал и помещения для служителей культа, а также благотворительную столовую. На втором этаже разместятся конференц-зал, зал медитации, а также комнаты для буддийских учителей. На третьем этаже планируются библиотека, кинозал и администрация. На крыше будет малый храм. В цокольном этаже здания разместится медицинский центр, гардероб и ряд технических помещений.
Заказчик - Религиозная организация Московская община Буддистов.
Архитектор - Терешкин Павел Григорьевич
Генеральный подрядчик - ООО СПС Строй + (тел. +7(495)125-45-05
Начало строительства - 15 мая 2015 года
Окончание строительства - декабрь 2017 года

----------

Буль (11.06.2015)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Может стоит убрать из заголовка темы фразу "под угрозой"?, а то уж сильно пугает.

----------


## Игорь Ю

Когда в моем районе строили уродскую высотку, башню, которая перекрыла обзор из окна на город, тоже где-то в начале 2000, никого из жителей района не спрашивали, и хотя люди писали коллективные жалобы, эффекта не было вообще, высотку все равно построили, сейчас к ней все привыкли. Там живут всякие товарищи с номерами 000 на мерседесах, подъезд охраняется, зайти туда невозможно и не пускают. Если бы спросили мнение жителей района, то 99.9% сказали бы что ПРОТИВ. Но обычно это не смущает никого из руководителей таких проектов, и шуметь по ночам они тоже любят нарушая все что можно. Кстати, если бы строили православных храм, которых итак полно, то вряд ли бы спрашивали мнение людей, почему-то подразумевается, что все должны быть рады этому.

----------


## Буль

> Там живут всякие товарищи с номерами 000 на мерседесах, подъезд охраняется, зайти туда невозможно и не пускают.


Простите мне моё любопытство, но ЗАЧЕМ вы пытались зайти в подъезд, который "охраняется, зайти туда невозможно и не пускают"? Вас туда кто-то приглашал?

----------


## Дубинин

> Когда в моем районе строили уродскую высотку, башню, которая перекрыла обзор из окна на город, тоже где-то в начале 2000, никого из жителей района не спрашивали, и хотя люди писали коллективные жалобы, эффекта не было вообще, высотку все равно построили, сейчас к ней все привыкли. Там живут всякие товарищи с номерами 000 на мерседесах, подъезд охраняется, зайти туда невозможно и не пускают. Если бы спросили мнение жителей района, то 99.9% сказали бы что ПРОТИВ. Но обычно это не смущает никого из руководителей таких проектов, и шуметь по ночам они тоже любят нарушая все что можно. Кстати, если бы строили православных храм, которых итак полно, то вряд ли бы спрашивали мнение людей, почему-то подразумевается, что все должны быть рады этому.


Справедливости согласно, гады эти не имеют, права жить в районе нашем- в башне что перегородила- горизонта вид унылый. В мерседесах разъезжают- с номерами из баранок, издеваются наверно- в душу нам плюют всё время.
И ведь к гнидам не подлезешь, чтоб насрать на коврик двери в ящике почтовом пламя не взметнётся- как и нужно.. понаставили охраны- падлы- чтоб они подохли-лет на тридцать в зад-бы время- все-б по струночки ходили, озирались-бы пугливо-правда-б восторжествовала!

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2015), Мяснов (28.07.2015), Поляков (28.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Справедливости согласно, гады эти не имеют, права жить в районе нашем- в башне что перегородила- горизонта вид унылый. В мерседесах разъезжают- с номерами из баранок, издеваются наверно- в душу нам плюют всё время.
> И ведь к гнидам не подлезешь, чтоб насрать на коврик двери в ящике почтовом пламя не взметнётся- как и нужно.. понаставили охраны- падлы- чтоб они подохли-лет на тридцать в зад-бы время- все-б по струночки ходили, озирались-бы пугливо-правда-б восторжествовала!



Какие гады? Ты о чём? В нашем вопросе "гадов" не бывает!!! Есть только страдающие ЖС!

----------

Legba (29.07.2015), Дубинин (28.07.2015)

----------


## Сиддхри

Ну вот и продвинулось строительство. Был на площадке 25 ноября 2016 года - там кипит работа - рабочие уже заливают фундамент. Если не ошибаюсь - под Ступу Просветления! На радостях написал в Википедию статейку с названием Тупден Шедублинг. Не ругайте, что кое-что просто скопировал с сайта строящегося храма.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2016)

----------

